

Pulse is hiring web and iOS engineers - cristinacordova
http://blog.alphonsolabs.com/a-day-at-the-pulse-news-hq-were-hiring

======
acangiano
Ageism in tech is rampant. If you replace age with race, it will become
immediately obvious why this is discriminatory:

> You're working around highly energetic, incredibly passionate, white people
> - almost everyone in our team has European roots.

Doesn't sound so good, does it?

That said, it's probably an oversight and they didn't mean it in a malicious
way.

~~~
akothari
Thanks for the feedback. We have made edits to our post.

We'd like to apologize for any perceived age bias in the blog post. We merely
wanted to provide information about the team that potential applicants would
be working with. Our goal is to hire the best and brightest and obviously
potential applicant's age is irrelevant and will not be considered in any way.

------
rubyrescue
nice ageism - italics theirs...

"You're working around highly energetic, incredibly passionate, _young_ people
- our average age is 25."

~~~
kenjackson
Yeah, I loved the ageism too. Honestly, reminds me a sweatshop. A place where
they hire young mediocre devs and just burns through them. You can pay them
less, but get them to work exceptionally hard.

I can't think of a job ad that has made me _not_ want to work at a company as
much as this one has, in a long time.

~~~
maxawaytoolong
Mentioning the average age is useful information. I read it more like a
warning than discrimination. Now that I'm old, I don't want to be around 25
year olds, unless they are also attractive women.

~~~
jonknee
Maybe they should have noted the average attractiveness and current
relationship status of the staff as well?

~~~
maxawaytoolong
One can safely assume that any given tech startup is 95% unattractive males.

~~~
acangiano
Not really. Take a look at their team page
(<http://www.alphonsolabs.com/team>). You'll be surprised. :)

------
pclark
I found this rather amusing:

"We don't care much about your college, your major or your GPA."

we don't care _much_? I daresay this is the first time these people have ever
applied or recruited for jobs..

------
callmeed
What does pulse do/make?

Note: I'm asking because it's annoying when a company's blog doesn't have an
obvious link back to their main/corporate site.

~~~
cristinacordova
Sorry about that. We make a visual newsreader called Pulse for iPad, iPhone
and Android.

Here's a link to our product page: <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/products>

Our main site is here: <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/>

------
dasil003
I know where you are! Can you guess where I am?

    
    
      * 1.5 blocks away from DIFFERENT delicious Indian food
      * 2.5 blocks from Sprout
      * 3.5 blocks from Venezuelan coffee

~~~
laibert
are you on High and Forest?!

~~~
cristinacordova
for the win!

~~~
dasil003
It's also the office where Bart started Tapulous btw.

